# Plex for VM TiVo



## bahnstormer

Does anybody know if I can use Plex on my VirginMedia TiVo box?

Currently VM are trickling the apps available to proper TiVo boxes at a painfully slow rate, e.g. still no Android support*, despite it being on TiVo for nearly 2 YEARS now and absolutely no sign of Plex ever being made available...

* only iPhone support, despite Android outnumbering iPhones by more than 3:2 in the UK and the mobile phone branch of Virgin Media not selling iPhones!


----------



## mlippert

I don't know of Plex being available on ANY TiVo box.


----------



## dannylau

bahnstormer said:


> Does anybody know if I can use Plex on my VirginMedia TiVo box?
> 
> Currently VM are trickling the apps available to proper TiVo boxes at a painfully slow rate, e.g. still no Android support*, despite it being on TiVo for nearly 2 YEARS now and absolutely no sign of Plex ever being made available...
> 
> * only iPhone support, despite Android outnumbering iPhones by more than 3:2 in the UK and the mobile phone branch of Virgin Media not selling iPhones!


If you had take even a cursory investigation you would know the app was developed on the apple first because the US tivo developed an apple app 1st at a time when apple sales were higher than android


----------



## spaldingclan

I can see my Plex server from the app "stream baby stream"


----------

